
Dear 37signals - we apologize  - jmarbach
http://grabass.ecquire.com/post/14084199595/dear-37signals-we-apologize
======
BerislavLopac
I LOL'd, and unlike other commenters actually loved the article. A smart and
fun to read way to promote your own product -- using an overhyped competitor
is just a bonus. 37signals' fanboys should tone town a bit. [Bracing for the
downvotes.]

------
OoTheNigerian
"Free forever" does not inspire confidence you will be around tomorrow.

~~~
talraviv
Absolutely agree. Google docs is free but connecting to the other services is
our premium upsell. Google docs was an afterthought - we connect to paid
services and charge for that value.

------
timdorr
This is a case of copy getting too campy. It's ok to mix in some humor here or
there, especially if it fits your target market. But given that this is a
product focused on a professional market (CRM), this is an example of taking
it outside the realm of something that speaks to your customers.

------
NoahHendrix
"avoid mom-and-pop projects that don't take your money" -
<http://blog.pinboard.in/2011/12/don_t_be_a_free_user/>

~~~
talraviv
love it. i commented above about how we make our gold coins. just not off
google docs users.

------
snowwrestler
Who uses email as the primary key for a CRM? What if a customer changes their
email address?

------
rhizome
stunt title

~~~
da02
What's a "stunt title"? You mean they reference Highrise/37signals too much to
get attention?

I found their profile page more interesting:
<http://grabass.ecquire.com/NerdAlert> They sound crazy, fun, and crazy smart.

Although, I think the market for wasting time online is bigger than the market
for people who want to be productive. Look at all the people who pay money to
Tencent and Zynga, compared to 37signals. People want to consume media, not
produce :( They should compete against those companies.

~~~
joegaudet
> I found their profile page more interesting:
> <http://grabass.ecquire.com/NerdAlert> They sound crazy, fun, and crazy
> smart.

I can attest that all of these facts are true. Tal and Paul are great guys -
I've had the pleasure of getting to know them over the past 4 months as my
cohort mates in GrowLab.

------
EtienneJohnred
This is the douchiest post I've read in a while. I hope they enjoy their 15
milliseconds of fame they get from it before going back to their inevitable
obscurity.

